# New Critical skills Gazette on 02/02/2022



## sri sri (Aug 15, 2016)

Hi Guys...Hope you are all good.

I am in difficult situation to apply for PR on critical skills basis. My skill is not listed in the gazette which is published in DHA and IITPSA portal as per the new gazette issued on 02/02/2022.

I was given critical skills based on 2014 gazette. Now i want to apply for PR based on the old critical skills.I am in to information technology.

I was told my people saying that my critical skills should match to new critical skills, hence i cant apply for PR or Visa extension.

Does any one have applied PR or VIsa extension in this month.

Quick reply highly appreciated..


----------



## jmgiba (Apr 11, 2016)

I understand that you can log to the IITPSA website and request a CSA Renewal, supplying the updated information required. IITPSA will issue an assessment under the 2022 regulations.


----------

